# Halloween video



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Have you guys seen this?


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha ha thank you for posting that, that is great. I wish i could download that.
They did a great job on that. Very funny and creative.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL thanks for sharing....who knew you could put lyrics to that great music.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

> kprimm	Ha ha thank you for posting that, that is great. I wish i could download that.
> They did a great job on that. Very funny and creative.


Here ya go ... a link for you to DL it to your PC :

myers.mpg


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey milemarker,
thank you for the link that was very nice of you to post it for me.


----------



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

not a problem .


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

I knew I couldn't be the only one to appreciate that! Made me laugh..


----------



## Son-of-Thing (Dec 7, 2007)

_A Brilliant job. _ (I only wish there were a _lyrics crawl_ so I could sing along!) 

We'll be sure to include this over at The Patch, in _Terror Trailer Theatre_ -- it's just the sort of wicked funny humor we really appreciate. 

Thanks WS! 

Most Sanguine Cheers,
SOT


----------

